# balls hunts?



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, I would like to know which balls were better for hunting, 10mm or 12mm??
because it seems that 14mm is very large and very small 9.5 mm ..
thanks
:banghead: :king:


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the general all rounder is 12mm lead which a lot of people seem to use. Gamekeeper John swears by them. I bought a 14mm mold because the 12mm was out of stock and I'm forever trying to find that perfect bandset for them. Im only going by what I have read and learned, I have little hunting experience.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

12mm


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have hunted with 9.5mm steel but you have to get a near perfect shot so i would not advice it, my usual hunting ammo is 12mm steel and for me that works quite well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I think 9.5 mm steel is too light, although many folks do hunt with it. For ball ammo to hunt with, my personal preference is 11 mm lead, but lots of folks do not like to shoot lead. My favorite hunting ammo is lead cylinders 3/8 inch in diameter by .5 inch long ... 9.5 mm in diameter by 12.7 mm long. See the recent discussion on rod shaped ammo:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20842-using-pieces-of-a-rod-aka-rods-as-ammo/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> Personally, I think 9.5 mm steel is too light, although many folks do hunt with it. For ball ammo to hunt with, my personal preference is 11 mm lead, but lots of folks do not like to shoot lead. My favorite hunting ammo is lead cylinders 3/8 inch in diameter by .5 inch long ... 9.5 mm in diameter by 12.7 mm long. See the recent discussion on rod shaped ammo:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20842-using-pieces-of-a-rod-aka-rods-as-ammo/
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles is very good system, but tell me, what I do not quite understand whether it is as accurate "rod" the ball?
and read that does more damage to the ball, but does not deviate? Thanks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> I think the general all rounder is 12mm lead which a lot of people seem to use. Gamekeeper John swears by them. I bought a 14mm mold because the 12mm was out of stock and I'm forever trying to find that perfect bandset for them. Im only going by what I have read and learned, I have little hunting experience.


you might want to try some green dubdub (rolyal exercise tubing) or the old fashioned 6*6mm square solids. for what ive read they excell with big ammo such as 14mm lead, and have great longeavity to boot.

good luck, let us know how you fare plz

cheers, remco


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

scuse typo plz... its Rolyan exercise tubing, not rolyal...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Kigolb said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think 9.5 mm steel is too light, although many folks do hunt with it. For ball ammo to hunt with, my personal preference is 11 mm lead, but lots of folks do not like to shoot lead. My favorite hunting ammo is lead cylinders 3/8 inch in diameter by .5 inch long ... 9.5 mm in diameter by 12.7 mm long. See the recent discussion on rod shaped ammo:
> ...


I have found I am just as accurate with short rod ammo as I am with round ball. Several others report the same. Have a look at the discussion here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20844-which-ammo-for-grouse-and-rabbits/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine are 9.5mm. Looking to go to lead 12's.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been testing the 'rod' or slug ammo for a little while now. The first thing I like is the way it sits in the pouch, giving a nice comfortable grip. The second and perhaps more important point is, in my experience they are just as accurate as ball over 0-30m. Oh and impact is massive! Indeed more playing about is required at the moment because I believe I may be able to use a lighter ammo and still get the same kill rate. 2 immediate advantages come to mind if that is true. 1/ less lead used. 2/ faster ammo with flatter trajectory.


----------

